

'Carnivàle' Creator Bypasses Hollywood, Launches Transmedia Story 'Haunted' - waterlesscloud
http://www.pbs.org/mediashift/2012/04/carnivale-creator-bypasses-hollywood-launches-transmedia-story-haunted117.html

======
waterlesscloud
"The traditional entertainment industry is not known for their humility. They
tend to think they are the end all. You don't take a TV show and put it on
Hulu and call it Internet content. No, it's not. It's a TV show you're
watching on your computer. Hulu's not really Internet, Funny or Die is not
really Internet; those are just TV being watched on a different screen. For
me, I wanted to invent a narrative that there was absolutely no way you could
have done it if the Internet wasn't invented. That was the goal I set myself."

Here's a man from Hollywood trying to Kill Hollywood.

